# FAC - November 2012



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sorry to be late with this, WIHH reminded me :teehee: I actually thought about this yesterday but.... anyway between life, volunteering, and going to OT and doctors appointments my extra time on here has been limited.This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). 

November! Yikes! This is the FAC, this is where we come to touch base with each other. We talk about all things not necessarily fiber related here. If you are super busy come here and just pop in and say, hi! We do tend to miss our people if they don't post for a while. At the very least just soon and say a quick "Hi!" 

If you are new or someone who usually reads but doesn't contribute, here is the perfect place to introduce yourselves. We love all our new people. If you have any questions and need help or want to offer advice please don't be shy. You can always start a new thread but if your aren't ready for the big time slip in here and tell us a bit about yourself. We are NOT an exclusive club.

As I said earlier, I've been busy with stuff, I'm not even sure just why life seems to have gotten incredibly busy lately. I not like it though. I'm still working on the socks for my BIL, turned the heel the other day, now to pickup instep stitches and o the foot. I've decided that knitting both socks at the same time is the w
Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickray to go. No second sock syndrome


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

I've been busy this week. I got the RN position that I applied for and finished 3 projects.

Owl Granny Square baby blanket









Up close of one square









Newborn owl hat









Child owl hat









Made the blanket and newborn hat for a baby shower then a co-worker wanted one for her daughter. I am pleased with how everything came out.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is how I knit socks Marchwind! I have discovered that is the ONLY way I get them both done! lol!
Sarah - congrats on the RN position! woohoo!!!
And love the little owls.

Well, My knitting dry spell has broken. Whew! that was rough.
So, here is what helped me out.









I tried real hard to make this yarn into a scarf. It is lightweight mohair with a sparkly crochet thread plyed in. But, it didn't want to be a scarf. I started and frogged 6 times!!!! Finally, I gave in and let it be a hat. The yarn and I are both happy.

I am now knitting a teapot cozy for mom, socks to pay a florist bill (cool, huh?) and some Christmas requests.
No job for me yet. And I am slow getting stuff in the etsy store. DH has been in Dallas working on my mom's house off/on the last 2 weeks. Hopefully it will all be done soon so we can rip out my kitchen and bath and redo them. :happy2: Of course, if he figures out my plan he may stay in Dallas....:teehee:

Can't believe it's already November. We have had 3 days of 80*. Where is winter????? I'm ready to wear sweats and sweaters and mitts and shawls.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I always read DNR as Do Not Resucitate. I was wondering what CF was planning to do to resucitiate the poor dear, deer.

Enjoy! I just had spicy venison and vegetable soup for lunch. Mmm.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Tonight we're having my two teenage brothers in law over for supper and a movie. DH suggested I make four large homemade pizzas  --until I reminded him I only own two pizza pans. So now I'm making brownies and bread and other things too, and it's cold enough I really just want to knit or spin or weave. Brownies are keeping me motivated. 

Noverber? :teehee:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

To me, DNR means either Do Not Resuscitation or Department of Natural Resources, depending on context... but the first is what I think first, without fail, lol. I'm right there with your Pigeon Lady.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I can hardly believe it's November already! We welcomed our new grandson today; he's precious, of course.

We had our first hard freeze night before last. It warmed up quickly, though. The hoses we use to water the goats had frozen solid and I had to wait til mid morning to fill the waterers.

I would love to spend my evening spinning with my new wheel, but with our 2 yo grandson spending the night, I'm pretty sure I won't have a chance! 

It's also time to start thinking about Thanksgiving plans. I need to get out my Thanksgiving recipe folder and figure out what ingredients I will need--for pumpkin pie, pumpkin cheesecake, broccoli casserole, green bean casserole, dressing and turkey,....


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the hats! Congratulations on the new grandbaby, the new job and the venison! 

I've finally be able to get back to some spinning. I'm working on an entire finnsheep fleece - blended with white blue faced leister and oatmeal colored BFL. The idea is that the oatmeal will be a bit darker when I dye it. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it. Maybe Christmas presents. It feels good to be back at my wheel again.

Our sheep are being sheared tomorrow. I'm going to a Modern Lamb production seminar in Lansing, so I won't be here for all the fun. A good friend is coming to lead the charge for me. I have the best friends. When folks are coming to your barn, you have to have a good cleaning just like people coming in your house. That's what I did today. We moved the chickens to a separate coop so I had to clean out 4 years of their existance in the barn. I'm really glad to have that done. Once the shearing is finished, it's time to put them into breeding groups. The rams have been telling me that they are more than ready for several weeks.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

WIHH: I'm glad that you could put that deer to good use. Too bad the idiot that shot her couldn't have killed her clean. grrrrrrrrr My DH does the hunting in the family. He can drop one where it stands.

We have been doing Spring cleaning in the Fall...uggggghhhh I took 3-55gal garbage bags worth of clothes down to Goodwill....along with 4 grocery bags full of books. I can actually see the floor again! It was almost 60ÂºF here today and clear as a bell....must get done as much as possible before Winter sets in!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Wow, November already. MamaJ, I think we got your winter weather. Ever since the storm came through it's been nothing but cold, cold, and more cold! We've been spoiled in the last few years and become accustomed to warmer winters. We really do need a nice hard winter though, if for no other reason than to kill off the insect populations!

November for me means I kick fiber stuff into high gear. Nearly every moment is spent thinking about ideas, planning projects, and/or executing them. There are so many things I have in progress or in the works! But with the season also comes an increase in time spent at work. So I guess I'll just have to try and squeeze things in where I can.

My mother and hers came for a visit last week-end, for Halloween. While she was here I gave her a quick impromptu spinning lesson. Unfortunately, we didn't actually have a chance to get to spinning any real fiber, I had her working with a long piece of string so she could get her hands to coordinate with her feet. We may be heading her way for Thanksgiving... which is also just after her surgery... I might take my wheel down with me and see if she feels up to trying again.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

November----An extra hour this weekend! Politics settling down after Tuesday! My favorite holiday---Thanksgiving! So glad the rough summer is gone---time to move on. Sometimes that is challenge enough, right, East Coast!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

We finally got power today. We still have no phone but more importantly heat. It's cold here. I am knitting a scarf for my beloved cousin. The ribbing was too hard to do in the dark. Actually the scarf was too, there are mistakes everywhere and I hate that. I refuse to frog it though. My chickens are molting one looks totally ragged, poor thing. Congratulations to all who have had blessings.

ETA: Just got heat and phone, hurray!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW WIHH , that is dinner from God ! 

LOVE the owl hat Sara !! 

2 @ Once socks ...I have some going now ... it seems like they take SO much longer to finish !!! But I like the fact that they are IDENTICAL ..... no trying to remember what ya did on the first one ! 

I have so many things I WANT to do , cant seem to get them done !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ what is that hat pattern, please?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Everyone has so much happening!

I'm popping in super fast to say that the shawl I spun all that gray yarn (on the supported spindles during TdF) won ribbons in the show it was made for. 

And I'm well on the way with Christmas knitting, got more to do though and I was out doing spinning demos all day today and I'm beat, so I'm gonna knit something mindless ... the leg of a sock, I think!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Marchwind,
The socks look nice, and it will be nice to be done with both at once! Ive got to try that one of these days.

troy n sarah tx,
Congrats on the new RN position!
The new born owl hat is absolutely adorable!!

mamajohnson,
Im glad your knitting dry spell cleared up. I just went through something close to that also. Your hat turned out really cute.

WIHH,
Congrats on the freezer deer, sad the way she went though. Thankfully she wont be wasted as well.

BlueberryChick,
Congrats on the new grandson and spinning wheel!! I find it hard to believe its already November too.

Callieslamb,
I hope the seminar went well.

Woodpecker,
Im glad you got the power back!! I dont know how you folks manage to go through those storms. Me I will take earthquake country anyday!!

Congrats on the ribbons frazzlehead!!
You did a really nice job on the shawl, its easy to see why you won them!

----------------------------------------------

I ordered a learn to spin kit, and an extra spindle, from Golding Fiber Tools,
and they arrived today. The spindles are absolutely wonderful to spin with.

The fiber that came with the kit is a lovely color. They sent a sample of custom handmade yarn with the extra spindle I ordered that is absolutely scrumptious! I see why people make their own yarn now!

I took some pics and am going to start a thread.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Congratulations Frazzel! I got upset with my knitting yesterday and frogged it, it wasn't doing what I wanted it too.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Way to go Frazzle! 
Woodpecker, so glad you have power!

I have been washing fleece while we had a warm spell. Think I have enough done to keep me busy awhile.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> Way to go Frazzle!
> Woodpecker, so glad you have power!
> 
> I have been washing fleece while we had a warm spell. Think I have enough done to keep me busy awhile.


It's getting so cold here fast. Today it's 40 degrees. I would love a warm spell!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I lost all the tomatoes in my greenhouse last night. I wasn't keeping track of the GH since I've been so busy thinking and planningwith the sheep. DH helped the sheaer on Sat while I was at the lambing seminar. I hope to get them all skirted and photographed today so I can get them up for sale. Whew! I have the sheep in the barn while it's still cool out. Hopefully, it will warm up this week a tad so they can go back outside. I don't think they mind being spoiled in the barn with special treats though.

Just a little funny about the lambing seminar - The presenter kept referring to Dr so and so and Dr such and such. And from the crowd, each Dr would answer but I couldn't see who was who very well. Then I realized I was looking for older people....Drs are certainly getting younger and younger these days...why they look like KIDS!


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi mamaj, could you tell me what pattern those socks are? They look great.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> MamaJ what is that hat pattern, please?


Menina Hat

I started running out of yarn before I got to the end of the pattern. So, I had to eliminate about 10-12 rows before the decreases. It's not as slouchy as I would like, but still works.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

phbailey said:


> Hi mamaj, could you tell me what pattern those socks are? They look great.


I think the socks are Marchwinds. Marchy, what pattern??
I don't have any on the needles right now, but have 4 requests for socks for gifts. I need to get with the program!


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry mamaj, Doh! I got confused...
Let's try this again.
Marchwind, what pattern are you using for the socks?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This is the sock pattern I'm using. It is not very well written so if you have no sock knitting experience you want to try another pattern. I'm not sure I would use it again. Ravelry: Basic Cabled Socks pattern by Brainylady


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Well... My job ended tonight. It was through a staffing agency, and the company at which I was working isn't required to give a reason or explanation, but I really could use one. As far as I knew, I was one of their very best employees, I was never absent, never late, always worked hard. I was being considered for hire by the company and had made it farther into the process than anyone else. So getting a call tonight saying not to come in to work was a tremendous blow out of nowhere! I'm really upset about the whole thing, mainly because I don't know what I did wrong. I had an inkling that something was wrong on Friday, because of the way I was being treated when I asked the HR lady about how the selection process was going, but at the time I thought it just meant they weren't going to hire me. I never thought they'd flat out end my assignment. It's very devastating to my self-esteem to feel as though I've been simply cast aside, for no reason. I'm so tired of giving my all to a company just to have it thrown back in my face.

On the positive side of things, at least I'll have more time for fiber arts, and I've already talked to the lady at the farmers' market about joining them for the next couple months. So she's given me the green light to go ahead and come setup on Friday morning, while my application is pending. It's something at least.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hugs to you Falls-Acre!

:grouphug:

My job is being strange and unfullfilling right now too.
Last night I had a dream that 'they' had set up a secret camera in the barn to try and catch me doing something wrong. 
I blew a gasket and quit in a raging stream of obscenity.......

Then I woke up this morning.  :angel:

You can bet I will be looking carefully in all the corners for that camera tonight. LOL


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Today I found out my pathology report, I have lcis My surgeon said I need a mastectomy but my oncologist said I could have aggresive chemo for 4 months plus raidiation and hormone therapay later. I won't be able to work through this so I will have to use sick days. I am getting a second opinion. I am suppossed to get my port in for chemo sometime this week. I need all your prayers friends.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry Falls-acre and woodpecker. F-A, I hope you do well with the fiber sales and find an even better job. Woodpecker- my prayers are with you while you go through this process.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Falls Acre - my DH said, when he was let go recently, that he was sick and tired of killing himself for someone with no appreciation or anything in return. I bet you understand how he feels. Great to see a positive spin in your thoughts. Best of luck at the farmers market! 
Just think - it may have been the someone there has a personal friend or something that they want in there. 

GAM! Watch out for those cameras!!! :runforhills:


Woodpecker, so good that your getting another opinion. Hang in there!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Woodpecker, hugs to you. I am still praying for the best for you. One step at a time. 

FallsAcre, I am sorry about the cast-aside feeling and the end of your assignment. People don't always behave very well, do they? 

GAM, I hate those kind of dreams. It's hard to separate them from reality. 

Big day at work today. Upset stomach. Wonder if those two facts are related?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hugs Woodpecker, tough decisions.

FA can you call the HR person today and ask what the problem was? I mean if they let you go you really don't have anything to lose by asking and maybe some insight to gain. It's a hard one.

GAM I work with cameras around all the time. I'm actually glad they are here because I DON'T do anything wrong and this just proves it in case someone tries to accuse me of something. What would be freaky is if you looked around at work and actually saw some, a dream come true, akkkk!


----------



## uglydogsfarm (Aug 30, 2012)

I haven't stopped in for a bit... Been a crazy month. My partner had a mild heart attack in October (very lucky) and so life has been busier than normal. Things are finally getting back to a routine and thought I should check in.

Sheep breeding groups have been together for a week now so we should be able to expect end of March/April lambs. Most of our 2012 lambs are gone now - all are spoken for - so that makes life a little easier.

I had not had any loom time in nearly three weeks, so I carved out time this past weekend to get my Dorset re-warped with cotton for more towels. I had purchased a "painted" warp from Kathrin Weber (Blazing Shuttles) from North Carolina and decided it was time to use it. I split it in two sections and flipped one end to end and then bordered the outside in a bright blue and put a stripe of pink down the center. The colors are a real departure from my normal, but I love how they are coming along.

These painted warps with Kathrin makes and sells are gorgeous... the way the colors flow into one another is amazing.

Here is a picture from the back of the loom of the warp - the room is dark so you can't really get a feel for how bright the colors are, but you can get an idea:


And here are two shots of the first towel started. In this one, I am using the same pink for the weft and the way it interacts with the color changes in the warp is really cool...



For those of you dealing with health issues, financial worries, and the horrible storms out east, and for those who may be quietly fighting other troubles, I send my best wishes for good times ahead. 

Rich


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

I wish I had some fantastic words of wisdom... my only thought is to seek out others who have been through this before - ask them what course they took, what they might do differently. I know a couple of women who went through uterine cancer (completely different from your situation) who have said in retrospect they wished they would have just had EVERYTHING taken versus just the cancer, so you might be surprised how some women might do things differently, given the chance. Hang in there.


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

Falls Acre - 
I was a temp for a few years a long time ago.... it really does do a number on your self esteem and self confidence after awhile. Eventually I did find a placement that was actually grateful for my services.. they practically hugged me each morning, they were so happy to have reliable, competent help. It will happen for you. Were you placed there with an agency? Maybe talk to someone within the agency just to follow up... the way you wrote it here - just to find out if there's "something I could do differently" - which we all know you did just fine. I, too think there must be some office politics going on.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

UDF (I always think "Uff da" when I type UDF :hysterical. Anyway, I love your towels, they will be spectacular when your are finished. Think how happy someone will be in the middle of winter when they whip out on of those to use 

How scary about your partner, I'm glad it was a mild one. I suppose this means some "lifestyle changes" for you two. Hope it all goes well.

We will all look forward to baby photos, and maybe fleeces for sale this spring


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WIHH - I totally agree with you about the economy killing jobs. Down here the job market is so so tough. When a job is posted you can count on about 100+ applications. Most postings come with the disclaimer, due to the amount of response, you may not be contacted. 
*sigh* it is hard to find a good job.

UDF! My word, what gorgeous towels!! I love love those colors.
I too will be looking for 'baby' pictures in the spring.

And - ya'll can be looking for Cria pictures from me in about....oh 11 months. :thumb: MY guy Rusty was being sure I get to have 2 - maybe 3 babies soon. hehe....


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I got a call from the hospital today, I get my port for chemo Friday. My first chemo is next Thursday, 3hrs long. One time a week for 4 months. Then radiation and hormone therapy.
I pray to the good Lord they get it all. I can't wait to say the word "remission".


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Woodpecker , prayers and hugs for you .... 

Falls Acre , your on a NEW journey ! That can be exciting ! Im sure you didnt do anything wrong , It's just not where your supposed to be ! 

My internet has been down since Saturday ..on thier end ... BOY HOWDY I learned alot from that ! 

1. PRINT OUT YOUR PATTERN your planning to start your next project with .... ( or save it to use offline )

2. Gotta jump in and TRY something new , not wait to research it first ! 
( My first time trying to spin for a bulky weight yarn ... :hrm: ) 

3. I spend too much time online ! Not that I'm playing , I really research things and learn things ... but I took it for granted I could just look something up , compare prices, shop online ..... 

... But, Im happy to say , I refrained from starting a new project that would be cast aside when I could get online and get the pattern I NEEDED !!! 
and I DID spend ALOT of time spinning , plying , and finished knitting these socks !!!


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

My thoughts are with you, too.

A couple ideas, if it helps: when my dad had those long chemo sessions, he would bring a portable dvd player with two headphones and he and my mom would watch movies, he had books "on tape" that were on his ipod and would listen to those, too. Don't know if knitting will work as your arm may need to be still? But I am not sure about that one, though. The sitting in one place for hours was really hard for my dad, but those things helped - he was the type of person always in motion.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Miz Mary I can sympathize with you. I learned a long time ago to print out my patterns. I go one step further, I make a copy of that pattern so I can write on it, make notes, and calculations. I keep the originals in pastic sleeves in a three ring binder. Nothing more frustrating that trying to fine an online pattern again. I do the same for patterns in books, make copies so I have one to write on.

Some how I'm finding that now that the time changed, I have a lot more down time. How does that happen? Is it just that my body sees dark and says, "ahhhhhh"? I'm not complaining. This last week I've found that my time on the computer is less and I'm finding more time at home to it with my fibers . It's all good!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

phbailey said:


> My thoughts are with you, too.
> 
> A couple ideas, if it helps: when my dad had those long chemo sessions, he would bring a portable dvd player with two headphones and he and my mom would watch movies, he had books "on tape" that were on his ipod and would listen to those, too. Don't know if knitting will work as your arm may need to be still? But I am not sure about that one, though. The sitting in one place for hours was really hard for my dad, but those things helped - he was the type of person always in motion.


Thanks for the ideas. I think I am just going to pray my heart out. I also found out today that chemo is 4hrs not 3.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

:grouphug:We are getting another Noreaster, my power as already flickered a few times. Don't worry friends I'll be strong. I think it's only a matter of when the power goes out not if.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hugs to you, Woodpecker. Can you say "I'm on a journey to remission?" That way you get to use the word remission NOW, and you get to remind yourself of your goal. Praying you don't lose power. Ugh.

Rich, sorry to hear about the heart attack. That's a scary thing. That warp is amazing! The towels are going to be amazing, too!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

weever said:


> Hugs to you, Woodpecker. Can you say "I'm on a journey to remission?" That way you get to use the word remission NOW, and you get to remind yourself of your goal. Praying you don't lose power. Ugh.
> 
> Rich, sorry to hear about the heart attack. That's a scary thing. That warp is amazing! The towels are going to be amazing, too!


Thanks, I didn't think of that. That makes me feel a whole lot better!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Woodpecker, I'm so sorry to read of your recent news. Will continue to keep you in my prayers. Lots and lots of hugs to you.

Is your mail running yet? I have something to send you.

Falls Acer, hugs to you too! That is disconcerting, after you were under the impression that you may be hired on full time. Like WIHH said, it may have nothing at all to do with your performance.

Marchie, the time change has had an effect on me too. Can't explain it. An instant desire to hibernate with piles of wool and whiskey-laced hot chocolate! 

Ken butchered the last pig this weekend so I'm still up to my neck in fat and lard and getting ready to make more soap.

Uglydogsfarm, that warp is wonderful! Let us see the final result.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Pigeon Lady said:


> Woodpecker, I'm so sorry to read of your recent news. Will continue to keep you in my prayers. Lots and lots of hugs to you.
> 
> Is your mail running yet? I have something to send you.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your prayers, yes the mail is up and running!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Woodpecker - sorry to hear your news. I was hoping that surgery would take care of everything. A friend of mine who had chemo complained of being cold all the time, so be prepared for that with lots of warm knitted hats, mittens, and sweaters! Remission is the WORD!

Miz Mary - I print out all of my patterns, and they were in a huge mess of a pile all over the place. I just organized them into a 3-ring binder by project - it was a wonderful sense of accomplishment! Marchie - I love the idea of writing on one. I just started a pattern that I know I modified and changed, and I have no idea what I did. Notes are key!

Falls Acre - I hope you can call them and talk to them about why you were let go. When DH got laid off this summer, it was such a shock, and such a blow! Even though his whole department got laid off, it brought on such feelings self-doubt, even though he knew it wasn't him. It was a tough few months! You have nothing to lose by calling, and it might just bring peace of mind for you

weever - hope you had a good day at work yesterday, and it got rid of your tummy ache!

UDF - can't wait to see the finished towels - that looks beautiful!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Woodpecker, I'm keeping you in my thoughts! :kiss:

UDF, that towel is gorgeous! I'd love to see the finished project too!

I can't believe it's already November 7th! I'm STILL working on my Foxtail sweater...and I'm trying so hard not to get sick and tired of it and put it away. I realize now that I like smaller projects because they get finished so much quicker.  

The weather has turned cold, so I think I'm going to take a very short break from the sweater and knit a bandana cowl.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks, PKBoo. Big day is over, and my tummy was fine once I started working.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

We got snow last night, we never get snow before Thanksgiving. I will take a few pics later so you can see. It's only and inch but still. Its going to be a long winter here and on a postive note my job requires me to shovel but since I won't be able to work during chemo, I will dodge that bullet. Thank God!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Howdy all! Hugs to those in need (and there are a few!) and cheerful wintery greetings to everyone from the very snowy North! We got a big snowfall yesterday and it's still coming down ... there were places in the city where they had to stop the buses running because they couldn't get through the snow to the neighbourhoods ... 25 cm of snow in 8 hours is *a lot of snow*! We are accustomed to snow and cold and winter driving, but this is LOTS and FAST. So, we are staying home as much as possible and enjoying the fire. 

I had mentioned some really neat row counting stitch markers awhile back, and a few of you wanted to know when I had them listed ... here they are! 

I love 'em because I always get so caught up in my knitting I forget to stop and turn a regular row counter. These count up to six rows, so if my repeat is more than that, I just count to six, then to four (for a repeat of ten) or whatever ... from the knitting it's clear enough what I'm doing, so it works ... and for less than six I just restart at the top when I've done my three rounds or whatever I needed. You can actually take them apart and change the number of links, but I don't bother to do that.  Plus, they are pretty!










Okay, I'm off to do a few more computer things, then it's time to work on sock #2!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I called the company and was kindly told to call the agency because they did give them a reason. I called the agency... twice and was finally told in a less-than-polite tone that they had already told me, which they hadn't. I couldn't risk completely antagonizing them (she kept insisting that there had been no reason given and that the company was not required to do so), so I let it go. Today I received my final paycheck with a complete shock. I was shorted 20 hours of work!!!! About half of that should have been OT.  So now I have to wonder if the real "reason" I was released from duty is they believed I didn't show up for work 2 days last week (I didn't, I was there all 5 days). So this has added serious injury to insult. So now I have to call them... again... tomorrow and try and get this issue straightened out. I'm getting tired of this, I really am.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Falls-Acre said:


> I called the company and was kindly told to call the agency because they did give them a reason. I called the agency... twice and was finally told in a less-than-polite tone that they had already told me, which they hadn't. I couldn't risk completely antagonizing them (she kept insisting that there had been no reason given and that the company was not required to do so), so I let it go. Today I received my final paycheck with a complete shock. I was shorted 20 hours of work!!!! About half of that should have been OT.  So now I have to wonder if the real "reason" I was released from duty is they believed I didn't show up for work 2 days last week (I didn't, I was there all 5 days). So this has added serious injury to insult. So now I have to call them... again... tomorrow and try and get this issue straightened out. I'm getting tired of this, I really am.


Gee Wiz, I can't stand playing telephone. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh Man FAlls-Acre! That stinks. Stand your ground! Don't let them rob you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Exactly what MamaJ said. Sending you strong assertive thoughts. Grrrr, ths sort of thing just makes me steam.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Geesh, Falls-Acre, that's awful! I hope you're able to get it sorted out! Don't let them short you!



I cast on a new project last night. It's the Bandana Cowl, which I've been wanting to make for over a year! I'm using Cascade Chunky Baby Alpaca, in Ecru. I did short rows for the first time last night. I'm about 2/3 of the way done, so I should be able to finish it tonight. I'd like to block it, but may not have time. I want to wear it tomorrow.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I got my port for chemo put in today. Everything went well. My first chemo session is the 19th. Before that I just need a heart check, I had my blood work done already. God and I are soldiering on!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

A great day at the Farmer's Market:

Cost of booth/table: minimal,
Cost to body for early rising, standing on concrete all day: reasonable,
Result of day's 'hawking': not bad,
Convincing a young girl that she ought to ask her grandmother again to teach her to knit now that she's older: Priceless!

I had an awesome day at the market! Sold a lot of my soaps, a few other things. Got a lot of ideas what to add to my available stock. And gave out a couple dozen business cards, maybe a third of those to folk interesting in learning to either knit or crochet.

I didn't have any casualties and only winced twice when little ones grabbed and _slammed_ down one of my dinosaur toys. It held! LOL I reckon I should be grateful there weren't toys flying all over the place (one of my kid-faves is the Angry bird series I make, if you know about them, they are supposed to be thrown).


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Falls-Acre said:


> A great day at the Farmer's Market:
> 
> Cost of booth/table: minimal,
> Cost to body for early rising, standing on concrete all day: reasonable,
> ...


I love it when people use the word 'hawking', imo it's not used enough.
Glad you had a good day!

I slept most of the day, I am still sore from yesterday. Today is also a month since I was diganosed. All in all a somber day here.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Been an expensive week. I decided to get another spinning wheel. A Kromski Prelude. I sure do like and appreciate my BumbleBee now. :icecream: :bow: :hysterical: Thats part of why I was leary of getting into spinning wheels. I can get carried away when I discover a new hobby. 

I got the kromski spinning, thats about it. I thought with my bum leg I might like a single treadle better. I dont.

In all fairness though, I didnt oil the leather/hard cardboard flyer holders. Boy was that thing slow till I did. ound: It came with a bottle of oil, and I have used most of it on the whole wheel. I remember GAM and others saying new wheels like oil. 

Ive noticed I have a hard time with Scottish tension systems. I like a fast quick takeup, and am having a little trouble dialing in just the right amount, without over spinning.

But I am getting much better with the Bee. That really is a very nice, basic, wheel.

The drop spindles are really coming in handy in regards to learning about twist. Plus I like that I can do small amounts on it to get the feel of a particular fibre. 

I got in a good amount of fibre from spunky eclectic. Ive got BFL, Corriedale, Merino, Alpaca and unwashed locks. I thought it would be a good learning experience and it is. I kinda like just spun locks. It looks cool.
Plus Ive learned Corriedale is my favorite fibre right now.

The alpaca sure is a nice fibre too. Its just so fine. I think it will be good to mix it with other fibres.

I finally got some bigger needles too. 17's, 15's, 13's. Im making an oversized sweater on 8's. It feels like Ive been working on it forever, just a couple of months as time permits. I would actually like to get it done and over with. Ive just got the sleeves and collar to go. I dont know if I will ever make another sweater on needles that small again.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I have been spinning some hand-dyed matawa silk lately. Gonna make... what else, a fine boucle for competition. It's slow going, but I'm getting it done. I'm working on the singles and it is so fine it is taking forever to spin it all up.

Last two days were spent here with my son helping me, getting winterized, hard work I am sore and stiff from. Reminds me how old I am now, I can't hustle like a youngster. Not a Spring Chicken any more. Garden work done, things mulched with straw, everything put away, and hatches all battened down. Good to go for cold weather.

Yesterday my daughter called me in tears, all upset. She had taken my dgd's, 4 and 7, to the coffee shop in town for sodas before going shopping, and as they left they witnessed a young woman get hit and killed by a car in the crosswalk. It was really horrible and very gruesome and bloody, she said. I won't say more about that, it's too much. She had to walk right by the woman to get the girls to their car and away from the scene, so they wouldn't look at her any longer; there was no way to go around her farther away. 

She was so upset about it, and I can surely understand. Something like that is a horrible shock to see. She is very worried about the girls and what to say to them, how to talk about it. The 7yo is old enuf to know the woman was dead, but the little one was very concerned about help coming to her and would she be okay; they could hear the sirens coming. The car driver had covered the woman with a blanket and was sitting beside her waiting for help to arrive. There was a crowd of 20 people trying to help. My daughter said if the woman lived it was a total miracle. She had no pulse at the scene.

Never assume a car will see you and stop for you. Crosswalks give people a false sense of safety. That's where most people get hit by cars.... I guess one never knows if a decision we make will kill us. Somehow all the dots come together for something to happen...

Please say a prayer for the woman and that she didn't suffer. I can only hope it was instantaneous. Poor thing...


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Things are settling in around here for the winter (or what passes for winter in SC). We spent time yesterday clearing flower beds and raking pine straw for mulch. The yard looks much better.

I also went through my daughter's clothes yesterday, pulling out everything she's outgrown. Goodness, there's a big box to give away! And now I have a better idea of what she needs to get her to spring. (We're good on shirts, but low on long pants.)

I managed to find a little bit of time for spinning on my new wheel. I'm still getting used to a wheel, after using a drop spindle for two years. It's a miracle that I get to keep both hands on the fiber!

And last of all, after almost everyone was in bed, I attempted learning to knit. I've been crocheting since I was a little girl, but knitting had been a mystery. Someone suggested trying continental because it's often easier for someone who learned crochet first. That seems to be the key, because I finally had some success. My goal is to get good enough to make a scarf first,and eventually socks. YouTube is my friend.

Woodpecker, hugs and prayers from SC.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Pearl B said:


> I can get carried away when I discover a new hobby.


:gaptooth: Me, too! 



> I finally got some bigger needles too. 17's, 15's, 13's. Im making an oversized sweater on 8's. It feels like Ive been working on it forever, just a couple of months as time permits. I would actually like to get it done and over with. Ive just got the sleeves and collar to go. I dont know if I will ever make another sweater on needles that small again.


:nono: Let that be a hard, hard lesson to yuh.

Ribbing on those 15s will be acceptable under most conditions. Those 13s might collect some dust once the chunky knit bug bites.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> congrats on the new wheel, PearlB (I think! ) As with anything new- it sure takes time to adjust. Some wheels make you fall in love with them immediately- others not so much.
> 
> You have two big transitions :
> 1) from two treadles to one
> ...


I played with the Kromski last night. In time I think it will be a good little wheel. 

The Bee is actually the better all around wheel It can be single or double drive. I have it set up as a single drive right now. I just need to order another band from Jerry to make it DD. Its got the double treadle too.
With the whorl set-up its only got 2 ratios. Thats part of the reason I wanted another wheel.
Both wheels have the Scottish tension.








The Kromski has 4 ratio settings. The problem Im having so far is that when you put any tension on it, it slows up, its harder to pull the yarn through, and the single treadle doesnt help at that point. 

Its got 2 tension systems, the Scottish, and one for the drive band. So a little more to fiddle with. It tends to walk off too. I need to get something to stick behind it. With heavy pull you need to really keep that treadle going and it takes some pressure. With light yarns its fast and sensitive.

It took me a little bit to get used to the Bee, so Im sure thats all it is with this. It sure is a pretty wheel though!!

It does treadle fast and easy when Ive got everything set up right and Im doing a light yarn- thread actually. I cant believe that its supposed to be hard to treadle with heavier yarns. I think I just havent gotten it adjusted right.

Im really enjoying the various fibers there are. I think I almost prefer spinning to knitting. It really is enjoyable and soothing. I feel like Im making something useful as well.




IowaLez, sorry your daughter and the grandkids had to see that. 

BlueberryChick when I first came to the forum, all I did was crochet blankets. After seeing all the beautiful things people were making I decided to give it a try.
Took a little while to get used to holding the needles, after that it just got fun. Now that Im spinning my own yarn, Im getting a hankering to crochet a big warm blanket :thumb:

Forerunner, :bow: I want to start making a bunch of sweaters, they need to go faster than this last one :hysterical:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> pearlb, make sure those maidens are parallel to one another and one is not torqued, turned in or out or twisted even a little bit- if it is, it will act as a brake and drag the spinning- thats what it sounds like you are describing.
> 
> Treadling and spinning should NOT be hard - if you feel like you are treadling through oatmeal or sticky clay or mud- something is wrong and needs to be adjusted.


The maidens were just a bit off. Ive got them as straight as I can get them now. It still looks a little off to me though.

Everything moves free, easy and fast when there is nothing on it. The problem starts when I use the small whorls and Scottish tension. Its hard to treadle on the smallest whorl.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I feel better today. I am going to start a scarf using me new ribbing technique.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Just saw your last post, Lez...... what a tragedy.

I am in awe, the experiences that we are subjected to on this earth.

Some days it is a real stretch for me to imagine, let alone hope, that it will all make sense in the end.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

BlueberryChick said:


> Things are settling in around here for the winter (or what passes for winter in SC). We spent time yesterday clearing flower beds and raking pine straw for mulch. The yard looks much better.
> 
> I also went through my daughter's clothes yesterday, pulling out everything she's outgrown. Goodness, there's a big box to give away! And now I have a better idea of what she needs to get her to spring. (We're good on shirts, but low on long pants.)
> 
> ...


How is your grandson? I hope he is home and well!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Woodpecker, thanks! Carter came home Friday and is much better. My 20 yo daughter went to visit him today and got to hold him for the first time. She is smitten ,of course!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

BlueberryChick said:


> Woodpecker, thanks! Carter came home Friday and is much better. My 20 yo daughter went to visit him today and got to hold him for the first time. She is smitten ,of course!


Yay, such great news!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I just need to vent for a moment. My MIL is extremely ill, and probably doesn't have much longer with us. She's way too young to die (only 55 or 56). She needs a lung transplant. She has Interstitial Lung Disease and/or Pulmonary Fibrosis. The transplant team is going to rank her I guess, and there's a good chance they'll make her lose 80 lbs before she can get the transplant. I'm not sure how the hell they expect her to lose that amount of weight when she can hardly walk across the room to the bathroom. Excuse the language, I'm just upset. My husband is upset, his dad is upset, we're all upset. I feel helpless, and angry at the situation. It's just a horrible situation, and I'm hoping there will be some miracle and she'll get a transplant and it will be successful.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hugs to you and your family MDKatie


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I hope things work out for your MIL too. The losing 80pds sounds crazy, but if its the transplant team, the probably know what they are talking about.

I need a hip replacement. They wont do one until I basically get all my bad teeth removed. Which will be a full set of uppers and lowers.
Reason being is if my teeth are infected (they are connected to bone) that infection will travel through the bone network, and to the newly replaced hip, and they would have to go back in there, or so they tell me.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I have been typing on the puter for 2 days lol putting all my _stuff_ in my Etsy Store
please have a look in your spare time   RosnasharnFarm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Looks great Shazza!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Shazza - love the store! I am working on getting a store open too. (But I seem to be slow!)

Lez - so sorry your DD and grands had to see that. Hope/pray they heal up over it soon. 

MDKatie - hugs. just hang in there. :grouphug:


Pearl - congrats on the wheel!

Blueberry - good goin' on the knitting! and the grand!

Woodpecker - your still in my prayers. Thinking about you a lot. -just keep knitting!


So very much going on! In non-knitting news here, we have had a week of HEALTHY animals! YAY! :rock:
But, we have lots and lots of trees down, so as soon as the wind settles there will be brush piles burning and we will cut up the oaks and other decent woods for firewood. I am trying to start a woodstove fund, but I had to spend my first $100 on feed. :bored: I have a website to work on coming up soon, so maybe I can make enough on it to buy a woodstove. It would save us tons on electricity and propane. So, I am gonna cross my fingers and work hard!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I got and watched the dvd Spinning Wool - Basics and Beyond by Patsy Zawistoski last night. :thumb: The things I didnt know. :huh: :hairound:
I think thats one of the best things I could have done. Man is that a good vid :drum:

Oh and it turns out my wheel works just fine. I did some adjusting last night, and after watching the vid I realized its just a matter of me not coordinating everything at the right time. Thats why Im having such a hard time with the treadling. I was hoping so. I was the same way with the Bee, which really I just got about 2 weeks before the Kromiski.

Im just now at the point I can treadle on the Bee and draft without stopping. So Im set and quite happy with both wheels, and my drop spindles.

Im not so great at making yarn yet either. The vid really helped me understand some aspects of that too. 

No worries. I havent used huge amounts of wool yet anyways. And what I have isnt so bad. I still need to learn to dye. The not so primo stuff Im going to crochet into a great big crazy colored blanket anyways. :rock:

I think Im going to have to get a decent dvd player though. Im not really into movies and the one I have is a kinda throw away combo vcr/dvd player without a remote. Without the remote you cant access the player to rewind to certain spots and such. All you can really do is play it all the way through. Good thing all the sales are coming up


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pasty Z is the bomb. I've taken several workshops from her over the years. she is a wonderful person and very helpful.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That dvd she made is so complete, I have to take breaks while watching it. Its covers spinning and fibre a-z. Im going to be watching it over and over for awhile.

I never saw anything appealing to combing, until her tape!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

WIHH, You have Ohhhh, shiny squirrel!

Lez, so sorry to hear of the tragedy your daughter and grands had to witness.

Pearl, glad to hear you have the Kromski on the right track ... you _do _know how many wheels you need, right?? Always just one more! j/k I'm back up to 5 wheels, but I really only use 2 of them on a regular basis. The Kromski Sonata is my go-to wheel and the Ashford Traveller is used for plying & bulky spinning.

Katie, I'm so sorry to hear about you MIL. I will keep her in prayer.

MamaJ, this too shall pass.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

ound::hysterical: I can sense that there is an Ashford Country spinner coming my way :sing: my friends tell me Im pyschic. :hysterical::wizard:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pearl B said:


> my friends tell me Im pyschic. :hysterical::wizard:


Lucky you! my friends tell me I'm psychotic!! ound:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Barn Cats!!! and Vets!! Grrr!

One of our beloved barn cats, about 4-5 years old, fluffy, sweet, neutered man, decided to stick his nose where it didn't belong ... underneath a wide piece of 3/4" plywood that covered a leg trap set for a fox.

This is an itty-bitty little cat ... the plywood probably weighed more than he does! He dug under the plywood and somehow got his left rear leg caught in the trap. It is an off-set jaw trap, so if an animal doesn't go nuts, it does no damage.

This sweet, little barn cat must have gone nuts AND not only pulled the anchor up (anchored enough to stop a fox bouncing around in its tracks), drug the trap up to the back step so we could get it off him. Needless to say, his leg was mangled.

Took him into the vet. All the docs were in surgery, so I told the receptionist that I figured the leg would probably have to be amputated and to have the doc call me before they did anything.

By the time I got home, the main doc called and said he wanted to x-ray to see the extent of the damage ... okay. (office visit $26, first x-ray $52, additional x-ray view $16). $94 total so far. Call me with the results of the x-ray.

There is a new doc at this farm & small animal practice. Without calling, she put the cat under, splinted his leg and gave him pain meds (another $150). When she called and told me what she did, apologizing for not calling and getting the okay first, I asked if she thought the leg could be saved. She said she thought she would try the less invasive way first. I told her that I thought the bone, right near a joint) was probably shattered and couldn't be saved.

Long story short, the new vet called this afternoon and said the temperature of the foot is getting colder (meaning no circulation) and the leg will probably need amputation ... $390 .... um ... NO ... I realize it was 6 years ago when our pup zigged instead of zagged in front of the tractor and needed a rear amputation, but it was about $150 back then ...

I brought Mr Jones home. He still has his splint on. New doc wanted me to bring him in every couple of days so they can change his bandage ... I told her I could do it myself. Paul is going to call the head doc and see if he can work a handyman barter for part of the cost of an amputation. Until, then, Mr Jones is a house cat. He's going to have to learn to use a litter box. I'll have to keep a close eye on his leg so that infection doesn't set in.

Dang city pet doctors practicing in a large farm vet clinic. (And darn Paul for not tripping the trap instead of just covering it up ... who'd thunk an itty-bitty cat would dig up a piece of plywood weighing more than it did though?)


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Aww poor Mr. Jones. I will pray for a speedy recovery and that you get this all sorted out easily.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I think it sounds like a really reasonable price. I've seen both city and rural prices and this just seems not bed. But I sure agree, get a barter price if you can. Maybe it will correct itself with a little home remedies. Wishing Mr. Jones all the best. Poor guy


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I guess I just don't get off the farm too often, more than doubled the price (from $150 to $400) for a rear leg amputation in 6 years. We'd love to save the cat, but ... well, we'll see. The vet office charged me for 3 tablets of Onsior, one that was given to him today ... they didn't give me the other 2. I'll have to make a trip back to the vet (30 mile round trip) to get the other tablets. They're for controlling the swelling.

I got more of the 'skinny' from Paul. Seems Jonesy didn't dig under the plywood. Paul had set a post hole trap ... meaning the trap that was covered with the plywood was a little distance (the length of a fox's front and rear feet) from the post hole that held the bait. Mr Jonesy must have some how dug between the trap and the post and then while digging at the post stuck his back foot in the trap. I still can't imagine it. He's so much smaller than a fox! With the plywood on top of the trap, the plywood must have been enough weight to set the trap off ... Jonesy's weight along wouldn't have done it. 

Second weird thing is the 'S' hook that held the chain on the trap to the anchor ... the chain worked around the 'S' hook and dropped the trap. So Mr Jones came up to the house with just the trap. A series of events that shouldn't have and probably never will happen again.

He's doing okay right now, curled up in front of the wood stove. He's eating and drinking fine.

When I picked up Mr Jones from the vet, I also took in 2 yo Tig (our BC x ES). We've had a Lot of mangy fox around here all summer (neighbor shot one, of the 5 fox that Paul has trapped since trapping season started 11/5, two have been very mangy. Both Tigand his mother (BC) Heidi have been itching a lot. Tig started losing some hair around his left eye.

I called the vet about a month ago and told him what I saw and what I suspected (mange mite). He said mange was highly unlikely. The young vet (not the new one) took some hair samples from Tig today .... yup ... mange mites. Usual treatment is ivomectin (sp?) which doesn't play nice with collie breeds. Young vet gave me a couple bottles of Mitaban ($66). Need to bathe both dogs once a week. The two bottles will get me through (hopefully) the first two weeks, then I need 2 more doses. Ai-yi-yi!

If it were spring or summer, I'd cut their hair short to make sure the mitacide gets good contact with the skin. Won't do that this late in the year though. Going to wash me some dogs tomorrow, then have (and sometimes Paul) help me with applying the Mitaban. I'll put them in a galvanized tub and use a condiments bottle with a pointy spout to try to get it all over ... cotton balls on the head, refilling the bottle with what drips into the tub.

(and sometimes Paul) will give a call to the head vet tomorrow and see what we can work out something with the vet and the cat. The vet bill is paid in full, but we really don't won't to lose this cat. He'll do fine as a tripod. He's getting around great with his semi-cast on the back leg.

I so hate this part of country living. 

We just can't justify a $500 vet bill for a barn cat ... but he is such a sweetheart, we don't want to have to put him down.

At least pets are cheaper than children!!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hope Mr. Jonesy is doing well Cyndi! I think Barn Cats have more than 9 lives! We've had so many have weird things happen to them, and they just survive! One got into a groundhog trap that I didn't know my dad had set (yeah, that doesn't happen any more...) She dislocated her hip, and is getting around great to this day, 2 years later. 

I hope Jonesy will be ok without amputation...

Hugs to all of you going through so much stuff - it's been a rough last few weeks for many!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I figure there might be some that don't like trapping and might take offense to my sounding kind of callus about this....


... 

We have had our egg laying flock go from 125+ to less than 15 over the summer due to fox. 

The fox(es) took out all our T-Day turkey poults. 

(and sometimes Paul) doesn't have a nuisance trapper license so we didn't trap all spring and summer even though we could have using traps from our local nuisance trapper. (Here in IL, each trap needs to have an ID for the trapper).

We paid dearly for it in income from eggs and T-day turkeys. 

We had to refund the deposits on our turkeys and we helped customers find other turkeys for their T-Day table ... possibly causing them to go else where for there T-Day turkeys.

What happened to Mr Jones is a one in a ???? chance. It hasn't happened in the 4-5 years that he's been with us.

I have no problem with having a tri-pod mouser. You should see the way they can spin around on that back leg!!!

What scares me is that the vet just waited too long and the foot was already dying from lack of circulation. Gangrene might set in and it will be the choice of amputation or putting him down.

I will do what I can, but I can't justify spending $500 on a barn cat.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Sometimes vets just don't seem to get it. Once upon a time long ago, I had a white Flemish Giant rabbit doe. Came to me bred. When she was about 3 weeks along (due in a week), she aborted, went off feed, and became lethargic. Being a youngster, I took her to a local vet. The rabbit had gone ketotic and they wanted to keep her overnight with an IV. Total vet bill was going to be over $100. When I mentioned it to my spouse, he pointed out the oddity of spending that much money on a rabbit that didn't cost that much to start, could be replaced easily, and had an uncertainty of ever being able to produce her own replacement now. I agreed with him, retrieved the rabbit from the vet, paid the bill, and took her home. I put her out to pasture to see if that would help. She recovered fully after about a week out there.

A lot of 'city' vets deal with pets and forget that livestock owners have to look at the big picture and can't always afford to let emotional attachment control their every decision. One other thing... the vet giving meds or taking action without your consent? Might want to nip that in the bud quick! That is completely unethical. They might be the "doctor" but you are the one paying the bill!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's a new doctor to this practice. We've been with this vet clinic for 10 years and they have always been very reasonable. Always checking with us.

The new doc was insistent with Paul this afternoon about us paying the full amount of the bill. After her talking with the senior vet, she changed her tune and didn't charge for anything that we didn't authorize. Office visit, xrays & 3 tablets of Onsior is all we were charged for. I expected to talk with her when I was in with in with Tig this afternoon, but didn't. I saw a couple of new female faces and didn't know if any of them was the new doc. The docs usually wear a blue overcoat but I didn't see any females with a blue coat on. The young vet that saw Tig was so apologetic about the whole thing.

Poor Mr Jones ... he wants to go outside so badly ... he was a big hit at the vets overnight, being so friendly and all. They even combed out the rest of the burrs he got himself into and I heard tales of how he just purred through that. He may be just a barn cat, but we only have 3 neutered male barn cats and they're all friendly.

More knitting of Christmas presents.

OH! In the HT Christmas Swap, MDKatie & I are partners!! How awesome-sauce is that?? I'm having so much fun filling a box for her!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

At home in Nebraska, we have a tripod house kitty named Whiskers. He is seriously the best housecat we've ever had, but he started as a barn cat.

Now, from the time Whiskers was a kitten, he was Dad's favorite cat. Favorite. Then, in a freak accident, my dad hit Whiskers with the hay mower. Soooooo... off to the vet. He lost his back left leg, it had to amputated. And when my parents dropped him off, reportedly my dad told the vet "If you think he's gonna live, neuter him!" 

When he got back from the vet, Whiskers was just going to be inside til he healed enough to be outside, but he's permanently indoors now. We all love him too much to kick him out. Best indoor cat ever-- he can't jump up on the counters! Food is safe! lol

You have to feel sorry for the poor three-legged cats because of the trauma they've gone through, but really, they are wonderful kitties. I hope your dear Mr. Jones gets better soon Cyndi.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

ohhhh !! Poor Mr Jonsey !! I can agree with you ... $500 for a barn cat IS alot !! I'll be praying the kitty gets better ...God can heal animals !


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Cyndi - This is one thing my vet does know and understand. I took a cat to him a few years back, he said that the treatment cost would outweigh the fact that it may not be real effective.
The cat in fact lived several years with her condition. In fact, I think she died from unrelated events (found her dead just a couple of weeks ago)

Anyway - DH got his retirement money, so we are going to go cash the check and pay off the truck! yay! 
That means our insurance will also decrease. double yay!

I told him last night he was lucky. That I only had one spinning wheel, and wasn't looking for another one. hehe.....


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Still praying for Mr. Jones here.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

The story of my life... My son had pulled my camera cord off my desk and it had disappeared. A few days ago, I found it nestled in with my spouse's other cables and cords in our room. Yay! Thought I'd be able to get all those photos off my camera, finally. Only when I went to do just that today, I can't find my camera!!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I can totally relate, Falls-Acre.

In other news, our outdoor Christmas market starts Saturday, and I am buried under the work that still needs to be done. I guess whatever doesn't get done will wait until the next time, eh? I am only one person, and this year has been exceptionally busy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever hopefully it was a busy year in a good sort of way. Wishing you well and great success on your Christmas markets


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Cyndi, I'm so sorry about the kitty. I tell ya, animals sure can find such weird ways to get themselves in trouble!! I hope it works out..I can't believe amputation is that expensive!! I mean, it's a fairly easy surgery, they don't have to spend time to repair things nicely, since the whole leg is coming off. I hate when vets change their prices so dramatically. My vet cleaned my dog's teeth one year for about $150. The next year the price went to about $400!! It's just ridiculous to have that big of a jump. I hope his leg can heal without gangrene or anything nasty like that.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Looks like everyone has been busy since the last time I was here. I checked out of worldly affairs for the last month or so and have just been focusing on life here at home. I was so tired of the pre-election hysterics and then the post-election coverage. I hadn't felt like knitting or crocheting for the last couple of months so I took a break. I have been working on a prayer shawl for my pastor's wife (she's in her 70's, has dementia and is in assisted living). I went through a bout of hands so dry that they made handling yarn really unpleasant. I've since remedied them, but it is hard to keep up with the motivation. I was gifted with the yarn I'm making it out of, it is azalea pink and she loves pink, but I'm not crazy about the color. I've still got a couple of hours left in it and just have to make myself work on it. I think if I can make it past this one I'll do some fun small projects and try to get my enthusiasm back.  This year I haven't made the mistake of promising anyone hand-knit anything for Christmas. Last year sucked the fun out of knitting for me, so I don't plan on doing it again. Glad to see y'all again!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

FallsAcre - good luck finding the camera! I hate when that happens. Meanwhile, hang onto that cord! lol!

Weever, sending prayers and good thoughts for your market! 

Lythrum, good to 'see' ya! Hang in there and get through that shawl. It is hard to knit something when you are connecting with the yarn.
Start thinking about what your going to knit next, maybe that will get you through!

It has sure got cold here all the sudden! Right at freezing every night for the last 4 or so nights. The days have been pleasant, upper 50's or so.
I sure am enjoying it!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ding dong cat! He got outside yesterday ... DH thinks when he was bringing in wood. I was gone all day and was going to change out his bandage last night.

I haven't seen him today but DH said he saw him scoot under the back deck. Hopefully he will come up to the house soon & I can bring him in. I want to get that bandage off him and check his leg.

Been busy cooking for a charity dinner tonight, then our church's T-day dinner this weekend and getting a pair of socks knit that need to be ready by next Wednesday.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

MIL is coming home from the hospital today, and Hospice is going to start caring for her. I really don't think she has long. My poor FIL is so upset, and so are DH and his brother. I feel awful.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

SO sorry to you MDKatie ... lived with/took care of my Dh grandma, and his Mom in thier final days with Hospice .... they usually have counselors available if needed ... (( HUGS )))


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I found out today that my sick days only cover me till Febuary 4th, my chemo won't be over till March. It took me 7 years to accrue all those days too. Then there is radiation, I am hoping to work through that though. I just pray to God I don't lose my house. Bills are adding up fast too. Maybe God will go easy on me and I can work some days while going through chemo. Hugs to all who need them!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Woodpecker said:


> I found out today that my sick days only cover me till Febuary 4th, my chemo won't be over till March. It took me 7 years to accrue all those days too. Then there is radiation, I am hoping to work through that though. I just pray to God I don't lose my house. Bills are adding up fast too. Maybe God will go easy on me and I can work some days while going through chemo. Hugs to all who need them!


Is there any way fellow employees can donate leave to you? Hugs to you!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Woodpecker said:


> I found out today that my sick days only cover me till Febuary 4th, my chemo won't be over till March. It took me 7 years to accrue all those days too. Then there is radiation, I am hoping to work through that though. I just pray to God I don't lose my house. Bills are adding up fast too. Maybe God will go easy on me and I can work some days while going through chemo. Hugs to all who need them!


What about FMLA? It won't get you pay, but at least it might be able to help protect your job. These kinds of situations are what makes it a good thing.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Falls-Acre said:


> What about FMLA? It won't get you pay, but at least it might be able to help protect your job. These kinds of situations are what makes it a good thing.


Yes that is an option, thank God.

MDKatie when I run out of sick time my union will have to donate to me. Of course that's not mandatory, so I am glad I have a few friends. I found out today that chemo is every other week not every week like I thought. Due to the nature of my job my oncologist won't let me work during it. We shall have to see.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

(((Hugs))) Woodpecker and MDKatie


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Our local feed store had "Harvest Days" and asked if I could come demo spinning and bring some animals. So I took the day off work, and here we are:


yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

It was a peaceful relaxing day, spinning in the sun (it was around 50o, a tad cold), talking to people about sheep & goats, and the fleece to shawl process. Great mental health day!

The Mounted Police came - check out the size of this horse!


yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

That's my CRV to the left, that we brought 6 critters in - 3 sheep and 3 goats! We really need a trailer...

You should have seen the sheep and goats when this horse came towering over them!


yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

I was talking to the police officers, who patrol downtown, about the texting law. He said he was at a traffic light, saw a woman looking down fiddling with her fingers, and here she knitting while at the light! I couldn't wait to tell all of you haha! Are they going to have to pass a no-knitting-while-driving law???


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hugs to you MDKatie - you'll all need the support of each other as you go through this

woodpecker - is there any disability though your company? Sometimes that will kick in - it isn't full pay, but at least it's something. Prayers for you as you go through this!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Love the pics PKBoo! That is a huge horse. 

Nice looking goat and sheep you have. Is that a Ashford Traditional wheel I see?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

PKBoo said:


> Hugs to you MDKatie - you'll all need the support of each other as you go through this
> 
> woodpecker - is there any disability though your company? Sometimes that will kick in - it isn't full pay, but at least it's something. Prayers for you as you go through this!


Yes, Thank God. This is all stuff I need to look into.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Whew!What a great week-end so far! This is my 2nd week-end at the market and folk are finally figuring out that the biggest holiday of the year is in a little more than a month. LOL I sold out of my hats and all my large toys. I will be a busy lady this next week!! I'm so happy to have this to help us out while I'm looking for steady work. Though I don't think I've worked this hard since I was a youngster! Knit, knit, knit, crochet, crochet, stitch it all up, tuck in all the threads. My mother remarked yesterday that she wished she had the skills to come and help me with this, but it's alright.

I managed to get a peek at some of the other thread-"art" folk that were selling there today. One pair of elderly ladies deals in bulk hats/scarves using knitting looms. They sell their items too cheaply imo and I don't think they're doing as well as they'd thought. On the other end of the spectrum is a lady who sells Alpaca products, though while she owns the animals she doesn't make most of them and the few she does are only of moderate quality.

It's kind of funny because I was humbled by ya'll, your "mad skills" in spinning and knitting. There are a lot of things I cannot do that you guys can. I'm a harsh critic of my own work, took me a long time to recognize that I'm actually a very good amiguramist. But I have to say that while I don't always use the most expensive yarns, I always choose threads of quality. And while I might not win a contest with many of ya'll in here, I would when quality is put to the test in my hometown. Both those other marketers have approached me for lessons! Because I can do things they cannot. I thought that was really interesting.

Incidentally, I gave a young girl a knitting lesson "on the fly" this morning. She's the granddaughter of one of the other sellers and came by with a needle that had a few stitches on it and a ball of yarn. "could you help me cast on so my grandma can teach me to knit?" So I gave her a quick, standing lesson on long-tail cast on and helped her get her 10 starting stitches. When I checked with her grandma a little later though, the grandma told me that she thought it would be best if she just paid for her to have a few lessons from me instead of her trying to teach it, that grandma just couldn't seem to explain it simply enough. I told her that was fine. I think the girl would pick it up very quickly, she caught on to the long-tail cast on in less than 15 minutes. 

Next up: Black Friday sales! Should be fun.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Tomorrow I start my chemo, I have so many mixed emotions right now.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Take a good book to read. You may want to take your knitting too


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

You're on a journey to remission, and this is the next step. Hugs to you.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you both. I am planning on bringing the new Mother Earth News I bought the other day. Most likely the knitting will come too. I have a few books I want to read also. I will have to see what it's like. How I dislike the unknown!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

weever said:


> You're on a journey to remission,


Absolutely! The road to remission!

Take your shawl ... so many woman (some of them breast cancer survivors) prayed their love into that shawl. They want to be with you on your journey to recovery!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

:grouphug: Will keep you in my prayers. Do take the shawl, and everything else! Stay positive.


Woodpecker said:


> Tomorrow I start my chemo, I have so many mixed emotions right now.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Chemo went well until 2 hrs after I got home. Now I am really sick. Ugh!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hugs to you. Peppermint? Chamomile? Prayed...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you like ginger that helps too. I like crystallized ginger to nibble on. I can usually find it in bulk at the food coop or health food store


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Best wishes to you Woodpecker, my friend has just finished her Chemo about 2 weeks ago. It's been a long summer but she is doing so much better now. I truly wish they had caught it earlier as she was on deaths door when they started but she has slowly recovered. Take care of yourself and realize that there will be days when you just can't do anything else but look after yourself.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

My mother goes into surgery today. Full hysterectomy. I'll probably call her spouse later this evening to see how she's doing. I don't want to bother her, especially if she's groggy or in pain. I hope it goes without any complications.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> If you like ginger that helps too. I like crystallized ginger to nibble on. I can usually find it in bulk at the food coop or health food store


I looked in my health food store they didn't have it. I am going to have to find it online, I really wish I had some last night. You all make me feel so much better, I love this place!


Falls-Acre praying for you and your mom's swift recovery.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Woodpecker, my mom gets candied ginger at the grocery store, so you may find it there (with the baking stuff). Also have you tried the Sea Bands you put on your wrists for nausea? Dunno if they will help with chemo nausea, but they might. I use them for motion sickness (you should be able to find those at the drugstore, or possibly a boating / fishing / dive shop).

FallsAcre, I hope all goes well with your mom. Did she lift the veil of secrecy yet, or are you still stuck in the conspiracy of silence? I hope she opens up and accepts the love and help that others want to offer, and that all goes well and quickly.

We are having a beautiful day here: there is light fluffy snow coming down and hoar frost on everything so the world is gorgeous. I'm gonna go see if I can get a picture.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Prayed for your mom, FA. Good to hear from you, Woodpecker. One step at a time.

Tagging and packing for more markets. One food coop drop-off tonight, where we sell our beans. This weekend, Christmas market again. Need to sleep better than I did last night if I'm going to be able to function.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Still in secrecy from the kids. My spouse knows, that's about it. It makes it rough, a couple of my kids are old enough to understand and to feel really hurt by it. Still, it's not my place. A few more hours and I'll give her a call.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> Woodpecker, my mom gets candied ginger at the grocery store, so you may find it there (with the baking stuff). Also have you tried the Sea Bands you put on your wrists for nausea? Dunno if they will help with chemo nausea, but they might. I use them for motion sickness (you should be able to find those at the drugstore, or possibly a boating / fishing / dive shop).
> 
> FallsAcre, I hope all goes well with your mom. Did she lift the veil of secrecy yet, or are you still stuck in the conspiracy of silence? I hope she opens up and accepts the love and help that others want to offer, and that all goes well and quickly.
> 
> We are having a beautiful day here: there is light fluffy snow coming down and hoar frost on everything so the world is gorgeous. I'm gonna go see if I can get a picture.


Thanks Frazzel, I have to go to the store tomorrow, so I will check the baking isle while I am there. I will check and see if the drugstore here has those sea bands. Anything is worth a shot at this point.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

My ship come in. 










These be seconds from Brown Sheep Co. 
Svenskaflicka can get great prices on Lamb's Pride, for anyone interested in knitting bulky. :heh:

That Spicey color she recommended will go great with some dusky pinks and rusty reds that I got layin' around. :thumb:

Thanks Svenska.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Nice haul FR! I'd been looking around for bulky wool. It's not always easy to find.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I was wondering when that would find its way to you! I can't wait to see what you knit up with that! 

(I can also get regular weight yarns, for those who don't have the bulky knitting prowess that Forerunner has...)


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Woodpecker, look for ginger tea or ginger beer (more gingery than ginger ale) while you are there. Oh, and at the drugstore see about the ginger gravol ... And maybe pick up some of the regular stuff too just in case. I hate feeling pukey.

FR that is an awesome pile!

FallsAcre, I am so sorry for the mess you are in. Lies of omission are still lies, and I'd be hard pressed to be gracious in your circumstances. Thinking of you still.

Good news from my house: all spindles are present and accounted for! Two had gone walkabout and I had to hunt them down.  oh and I learned an easy way to ply on the supported spindle, too and is it ever slick!

Small things make me happy.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Forerunner said:


> My ship come in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That right there is 7th heaven!!























What are seconds?? 

Sven, where are you? Expect a pm soon!!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I received a text from my step-father. My mother did well through the surgery. Fortunately they didn't have to open her abdomen, so she should heal faster. It took longer doing it that way (2 1/2 hours), but will be better in the long run. I'll call her in the morning to check on her. I hate that she had to go through this, but I'm glad she is okay so far.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yay FA! No big incision is good. Recovery is still the full six weeks of no lifting, minimal stairs, etc but laparoscopic work is much easier on the body. Hope she abides by the instructions ... My mom worked for an OBGYN and said (with much frustration) that the ones who showed up with complications were always the ones who haaaaad to vacuum or haaaaad to go up and down the stairs three times a day!

At least it's done, and that is a relief!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Falls-Acre,
Im glad your mother did well through the surgery!!! 

I hope her recovery goes well and fast too.

Woodpecker,

I hope the sick feeling from the chemo goes away too!

(((Hugs to each of you)))


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

"Seconds", from Brown Sheep, are skeins with maybe one or two ties in them, or the color is _slightly_ off. NEVER had a skein come that I didn't love. 
And, they're usually less than half the price of new (new is 9 bucksish). Sometimes a _lot_ less than half the price of new. 

For that price, and at 85% wool and 15% mohair, Lamb's Pride bulky makes the awesomest foundation for heavy knits. :thumb:
Just add a few strands of mohair worsted or sport and _*VOILA*_ !!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Forerunner!!!

I am definitely going to ordering some!!! 

I saw how expensive it was at the yarn store.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, if you send me a message, I'll send you a list of what's available, and for what price each skein. (It varies.) Seconds sure are a lot of fun!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm ready for _my_ copy of the new list. :whistlin:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

There hasn't been a new list the last couple of weeks... they are slacking off. :grump:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*folds arms defiantly*

So it's a waiting game with them, is it ?

We'll see who first runs short of patience. :strongbad:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! My girls are coming home tomorrow, so I'm excited to have the family together again.

I came down with a nasty cold a few days ago - I think it was when this snotty little girl coughed in my face when I was doing the spinning demo last Friday :grump: I leaned down to talk to her (not noticing her crusty nose till I was too close :smack ) and out it came - a COUGH, right in my face! Ugh - I was doomed

Oh well, I've managed, and the house is what it is, and everyone will deal with it. It's all about family anyway, and not how clean the house is! 

Love and hugs to all of you! Going to bed so I'm chipper tomorrow


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hope you're feeling better for tomorrow! I have to wait until next month to see my children. The youngest will be back 12/17 (!!!) I haven't seen him since his Army graduation in July. Punky will be (hopefully) here for a few weeks with my DD coming up between Christmas & New Years. Oldest DS & wife will probably be here around that time too!

Update on Mr Jones (the barn cat). We did change his bandage over the weekend and wondered just what the new vet was thinking when she decided to try to save his foot. We took him in to the vet Monday for amputation. He's back home enjoying being a tripod house cat now.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving, all!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. We had the unexpected surprise of DH's kids and grandkids visiting!
Wednesday night DD and I were out in the sewing cabin gathering decorations, because we were going to have a nice little Thanksgiving meal of just the 4 of us. She was soooo excited to decorate and put out the good china and have their virgin bubbly wine with the meal (while we had real wine)...you know, a young teens dream, all fancy fru-fru like.

DH walks in and hands me the phone and it is his son asking what they bring to Thanksgiving dinner...are rolls and mashed potatoes ok? (insert panic smiley here)
I said, oh yes that would be nice, what time will ya'll be here? Noon, no problem. 

Hung up the phone, had a mild panic attack, regrouped, took the turkey out of the freezer. I had got it free for buying a ham, the ham was going to be our little Thanksgiving meal, turkey for Christmas Turducken. 
Well, thawed that turkey in record time, made dressing, added to the hot corn, made 2 more pies and called it good. *whew* I am so thankful I am a stocker! I was able to pull out of my goods and be sure there was food for 15, not 4.

It was wonderful to have DH's kids and grands. He was SO happy. They have never been to see him, not once in all the 15 years we have been married. The little ones loved it out here. (the grands are from 14yrs down to 2yrs, 7 kids in all)

They left about 4 and DD jumped in, started cleaning, vaccumed, and all! 
Then she set about setting the table for *our* thanksgiving dinner. 
Warmed it all up, put out the pretty dishes and managed to make her happy. too. 

It was a long day, but good. Oh!!! I got to show 7 very interested kids, one stepDD and one StepDIL what a spinning wheel is all about! Wow! the questions! They watched me spin for awhile before they lost interest. :goodjob:

Now, we get to have Thanksgiving with my kids that are in Dallas, my siblings and mom on Saturday. I think I'm getting old, was really happy to have this day between to rest.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I reckon I'm not quite there yet then. Currently we're still the "guests" most of the time. It's really getting old though, _we're_ getting too old for all the traveling. It was so nice to stay home for a change!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

For the last couple of years I have been working towards the 'staying home' part of the holidays. I almost feel evil....lol.... but it is oh so nice to not 'go' all the time.
Yep, old age is setting in. I just think it is time for the youngsters to do the driving. lol.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Woodpecker,

I'm sorry you feel so icky now. I hope it passes.

Go online and buy yourself a Quease EASE inhaler. It looks like a stubby magic marker in shape, about 3 inches long, by 5/8in. in diameter. You open it and sniff deeply, until you feel better. It has certain essential oils and stuff in it. It is used at Mayo, they had me use them after major surgeries when they couldn't give me anti-nausea medicine. It really helped a lot. Get 2 and keep one in your purse, keep the other at home, so you always have one at hand.

It has peppermint oil, and vanilla, and a few things I don't remember. It costs about $20 but lasts forever.

Soothing-Scents.com


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

IowaLez said:


> Woodpecker,
> 
> I'm sorry you feel so icky now. I hope it passes.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Yes I feel very yucky. My brother has some kind of infection that he passed on to me now. At least my doctor knows that I am going through chemo and was able to call in an antibiotic. I feel like I have the flu on top of chemo. Yuck! Mom is making chicken soup from the Thanksgiving day chicken. It smells so good, it's really the only thing I can eat.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea, from what I know you are going to want to stay away from anyone who sneezes or even thinks they may be getting sick. You officially have a compromised immune system  It can be dangerous to you if you get sick so take care to keep people and their germs away or get some special masks to wear around people.

Lezlie those Quease ease look great.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

IowaLez said:


> Woodpecker,
> 
> I'm sorry you feel so icky now. I hope it passes.
> 
> ...


I just ordered one, I will let you know how it works. Thank you so much for the tip!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Woodpecker, I hope the sick queasy feelings pass soon. Its too bad you picked up an infection on top of it.:hair Sometimes when it rains it poors.

How long do you have to take the treatments?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Pearl B said:


> Woodpecker, I hope the sick queasy feelings pass soon. Its too bad you picked up an infection on top of it.:hair Sometimes when it rains it poors.
> 
> How long do you have to take the treatments?


I have to do 7 more chemo treatments. Everyother Monday, till the end of March. Then I have raidation. I won't be in remission till the summer I am thinking.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats not so bad, thats under a year, that can go by quickly.
I will be praying for an early remission for you!!
Sometimes physical bodies can heal in an amazing way.

WIHH- it is getting to be that time of year again isnt it!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Pearl B said:


> Thats not so bad, thats under a year, that can go by quickly.
> I will be praying for an early remission for you!!
> Sometimes physical bodies can heal in an amazing way.
> 
> WIHH- it is getting to be that time of year again isnt it!


Thank you for your kind words, you have lifted my spirits.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Popping in to check in quickly. Woodpecker, hope you're feeling a bit better--I'm guessing this is your "off" week. 

We had family from out east over (though they stayed with my parents) and so Thanksgiving was a busy, crazy (good) time. Add two LONG days (Friday and Saturday) at the Christmas market in to the mix, and I was nigh unto comatose Saturday night and most of Sunday. Friday was 11 hours, with cold temps and 40-50 mile an hour winds. No one was crazy enough to shop in that kind of weather, so it was an extra long day.

I am surprised (in a good way) at the response to our Christmas market. I think that many people are not buying like they normally do, due to economic uncertainty. But we have done fairly well (except for the Day from the North Pole). And my rugs (which almost never sell at this market) are selling! Can't tell you how much that makes me happy. =)

I've been thinking about asking for a shallow well for Christmas with a pitcher pump (is that what it's called?). We recently learned that the aquifer here is being depleted and will run out in 20-40 years. Just thinking about changing my ways a little, as well as having options for when the power is out.

Hope all is well with all of you...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great news Weever on the market success. 

I think what you may be talking about is a frost free hydrent maybe? Or are you wanting something like a sand point well with a hand pump? This 
macd.org/_literature_123325/*Frost*_*Free*_*Hydrants* (you have to copy and paste)
Or this Hand Water Well Pumps - Deep & Shallow


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

weever said:


> Popping in to check in quickly. Woodpecker, hope you're feeling a bit better--I'm guessing this is your "off" week.
> 
> We had family from out east over (though they stayed with my parents) and so Thanksgiving was a busy, crazy (good) time. Add two LONG days (Friday and Saturday) at the Christmas market in to the mix, and I was nigh unto comatose Saturday night and most of Sunday. Friday was 11 hours, with cold temps and 40-50 mile an hour winds. No one was crazy enough to shop in that kind of weather, so it was an extra long day.
> 
> ...


Thanks Weever! Yes this is my off week, I am feeling a little better. Taking it easy though. Doing alot of knitting because it really helps. Glad your having success at the market!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

We have frost free hydrants already, Marchwind. But they are connected to the deep well, and we can only pump water by using electricity. The hand pump and a shallow well would give us options for small watering jobs, and times when we are without electricity. It would also tap a water resource other than the deep aquifer that is being overtapped. 

Made cookies today, and chased escaped sheep. Sun is shining. Good day. 

Glad to hear you're doing a bit better, Woodpecker. Good for you for taking it easy. I saw a woman in a store the other day with a face mask on. Wondered if she had a compromised immune system, or lived with someone with one.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Getting my hair cut tomorrow. It's falling out so it's time, doesn't make it any easier though. Thanks for all your prayers and support, I love it here.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Well Ladies and Forerunner;

It has been a crazy couple of weeks for me...The friday before Thanksgiving I got engaged. Rocky and I have been dating 5 years now. Pretty much waiting for some kids to be launched! I have 4 kids and he has 2. Four of which are teenage girls! LOL

I cooked the biggest turkey I could find in the pressure canner and then took the bones out and put it in jars and canned it again.....turkey all year! Yummmmm!

I have been looking at having the Vertical Gastric sleeve done in Mexico. My stepmama just had a duodenal switch here in the states back in June and has lost 60# already.

To go to Mexico it would be half the cost than here in the states. Even adding in the airplane ticket. (I have no insurance so it would be self pay.)

So I have spent a considerable amount of time researching that! LOL


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh woodpecker ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~hugs~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Caren, whoa! Congratulations on your engagement.
I have a lot of family and friends who go to MX for pretty much all their elective surgery and dental work.
It costs so much less, plus you get to see some new sights.
Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats Caren! And good luck on the Mexico trip.

Woodpecker, glad your feeling better.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You're engaged to _Rocky_?!!

I figured he was long over the hill, by now.

Surely he's given up boxing ? :shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Caren Congratulations! Good luck with the surgery. I've thought about Canada for some dental work in need doing. I do have insurance but I still can't afford to have the work that needs to be done done here  I have a friend who is a dentist in Sarnia and that is fairly close.

Woodpecker nothing wrong with short hair. Shaved my head more than once. You will be amazed how much you will save on time and hair products. Small consolation I know but.... Let us know if you will need any chemo hats


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

MY Rocky was born during a Rocky Mariano fight! Hence the name Rocky. He is a true Rock. Very grounded.....absolutely NO TEMPER! None! He is a hard worer doesn't smoke or drink and like me doesn't believe in credit cards!

Megan (woodpecker) I have never knitted a chem hat but I would try....after all could it be harder than what I already sent you???? wink wink wink!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, it's almost the end of the month and I haven't put the tree up yet. Gotta get on that.

I returned home from 2 days at Mayo Clinic. My FAP and gastro stuff looks great, nothing going bad right now. That is a big relief. I also did a day of cardiac evaluation, due to my significant chest pains, but me and my case manager think it's irritation due to the scope procedures every 6 months, and chest wall sensitivity. But I still have to have an angiogram done to rule out my heart completely. Doing that in January.

Woodpecker, I got a new Soothing Scents inhaler yesterday, as I was pretty nauseous for 12 hours after the endoscope procedure. Once again, it helped a lot. I hope it helps you as much, too.

It has been cold here, Winter is fast approaching. Working on the silk boucle, still. Knitting another moebius in gray corriedale wool.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Caren said:


> MY Rocky was born during a Rocky Mariano fight! Hence the name Rocky. He is a true Rock. Very grounded.....absolutely NO TEMPER! None! He is a hard worer doesn't smoke or drink and like me doesn't believe in credit cards!


Hmmm.

1. Grounded
2. NO temper
3. Hard worker
4. No artificial frivolity addictions.
5. No desire to live beyond his means.

:shrug:

I give up.

You have my blessing. :bow:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all! My favorite color is blue but I really like them all. Caren Congratulations! I am still waiting for my inhaler to come. I hope it gets here before Monday, thats my next treatment.
I didn't sleep last night worrying. I did do a lot of knitting though. My pillow is almost finished and I will my asking my next round of questions soon. It came out longer than I thought it would so I need to figure out what I want to do with it. I wanted a square pillow this is more of a neck roll looking thing. I will post pics when I finish the knitting so you all can see.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats, Caren.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Congrats Caren !! What great news !!

((hugs)) Woodpecker ..... on an upside, your hair may grow back new and different , that can be neat ..... and you can enjoy short hairstyles while it's growing back .... 


tomorrow I go in for all my bottom teeth to be pulled , and getting a denture ....
I am thrillled, excited and thankful God has provided for me ... I have a long line of family with bad teeth , and no $ or insurance growing up for dental care .... 
We have saved up for a down payment, and they will do monthly payments .... I wont have to worry about broken teeth, pain or money .. God is so providing and I am so humbled...

ONLY 26 DAYS TO CHRISTMAS !!! YAY !!! Just need to get my tree......lights are up outside, and the halls are decked inside !!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Woodpecker, honestly I would just play and see how much fun I could have.
They have some really nice wigs these days. Come to think of it, my hair is thin enough, I could!!:hysterical: 
Plus you might find a new short hair style you like too. 
See how much knitting can help you burn off negative energy!!

Congrats on the engagement Caren!! 
I hope the work in Mexico goes well. Im really thinking of heading there 
myself for some dental work. It would be financially impossible for me to
do it here in the states.

IowaLez, I hope everything stays well for you!

Miz Mary (((hugs))) I hate the dentist.gre: I would almost rather break a bone. 
Thats part of the reason my teeth are so bad. I havent gotten dental work done in 30 years or so, even though 
I have had dental insurance most of my life.
My teeth have always been bad though, and I knew no matter how much work I would wind up with dentures 
anyways. Last time I saw a dentist I was 18, had gotten my braces off after 5 years, and he said I needed 4 root canals. :fussin::fussin::sob:
I said goodbye to all dentists after that.

Good luck, and I hope you heal up quickly!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woodpecker can you fold the knitting over and make it square that way (Knitting on both sides?). Or make it with fabric on one side, sort of a rectangular pillow, maybe use it for reading in bed?

Miz Mary I'm glad you are excited about having your teeth pulled and getting dentures. I wish a good fit for you and little pain. I can't imagine. You will have to take a picture of you with your new pearly whites when you get them.

Lezlie, so glad you have good news. May it continue.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I will be thinking about you tomorrow Miz Mary. I hate the dentist too. I got my hair cut, I like it like this now. So it worked out that way. It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. My Quease Ease came in the Mail so I can bring that to chemo Monday.

Marchwind thats what I was going to try to do but it came out thinner width wise than I expected. I am wondering if blocking it would help some? I will show you when I finish so you can see. It came out pretty, I think. I also wanted to ask if there is a bind of I can use to use up all the yarn? Kind of like when you weave in the tail after you cast on kind of thing?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Caren, congrats! 

Woodpecker, for the pillow try folding it in thirds: does it make 'almost' a square if you do that? If you fold it in thirds, then kind of unfold the top a little ways, you get a 'slit' in the back of the pillow that you can slide a pillow form into, without sewing the pillow shut. Like an envelope, kinda.

Try this:

- fold the piece in half. Mark where the halfway point is then unfold it.
- now fold the bottom up to the halfway point
- fold the top down to halfway between the 'halfway point' and the folded bottom edge

Is it kinda mostly square if you do that?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I got a box in the mail today from JDog with a beautiful BL fleece in it. 

Almost 6 pounds of a ram named Summit's wool. :dance:
Am I lucky, or what?
Thanks Jill! :kissy:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Congratulations, Caren!!!

Woodpecker, hang in there! You are loved and You are in Control!

Miz Mary ... hoping your new teeth fit well ... 

GAM ... oh poo, where is that green emotcion?? So FINE ... but JDog is coming to my house real soon, so there ... 

Fiber news ... I'm knitting stocking hats (toboggans for those down-east) for my close neighbor children who have adopted us as grandparents. 

12/8 we're having a "1st Annual PopPa & MeMe Claus Workshop" for them. They range from 3 - 8 (5 children in all). We'll be starting them out with homemade Christmas ornaments, decorated paper chains, baking & decorating sugar cookies, etc. As they grow older, (and sometimes Paul) wants to get them out in the workshop to work on the scroll saw and such.

I'm going to pick up Punky tomorrow !!!! Happy Dance!!! We'll go saw down our Christmas tree this weekend and decorate it with Punky ... making popcorn & cranberry strings and paper chains for the tree. :sigh:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I got a box in the mail today from JDog with a beautiful BL fleece in it.
> 
> Almost 6 pounds of a ram named Summit's wool. :dance:
> Am I lucky, or what?
> Thanks Jill! :kissy:


_*COOL!!!*_

Now you've got almost enough for a _sweater sleeve!_!! :bouncy:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> Caren, congrats!
> 
> Woodpecker, for the pillow try folding it in thirds: does it make 'almost' a square if you do that? If you fold it in thirds, then kind of unfold the top a little ways, you get a 'slit' in the back of the pillow that you can slide a pillow form into, without sewing the pillow shut. Like an envelope, kinda.
> 
> ...


I'm a little confused but I'll try it.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I picked up a trick from a youtube vid and its working out beautifully!!

You slip the 1st stitch of every row, to make a cleaner selvage edge. Ive always had a problem with that, and now its mostly gone









Im playing with the lambs pride too. :bow: I see why Forerunner likes it so much, it is nice yarn. I got the bulky. Im planning on combining lambs pride with homespun and maybe some acrylic. There are some colors/prices out there I like.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Salt Dough ornaments

using foam sheets & cookie cutter shapes (lots of glue & glitter!!)

Paul is cutting wood ornaments on the scroll saw to paint.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC for December is up. Please post there from now on. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/466547-fac-december-2012-a.html


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm not ready to let go of November. :sob:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well FR you can stay here then. I think most people may head on over to December


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh.




Well, if yer gunna put it _that_ way. 



:huh:

















:run:


----------

